# كبكات رجالية .. بدا الطلب الآن



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

كبكات رجالية .. بدا الطلب الآن







أهلين بالغاليين .. رجعنا اليكم الآن بمجموعه رائعه من كبكات الرجالية 

تفضلوا وأختاروا ونحن تحت امركم 

ولمتابعة جديدنا في الإستقرام 




تفضلوا وأختاروا ونحن تحت امركم 

الموديلات 





























































... عمولة الشركة ...
عمولة الشركة 50 ريال فقط لا غير ولا ترد في حالة الغاء الطلب 

... للطلب ...

*... البيانات المطلوبه* *...*
*اسم المستلم *
*المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )*
*رقم الجوال *
*الإيميل*
*العدد المطلوب *
*الموديل المطلوب*

في حالة شراء الطلب ثم الغائه يرد فقط نصف المبلغ فقط 

... لدفع المبلغ ...

*البنك الأهلي التجاري*
*25762154000203*

*IBAN* 
*SA0410000025762154000203*

*مصرف الراجحي* 
*487608010275412*

*IBAN* 
*SA1280000487608010275412*

... التوصيل ...

*بعد وصول البضاعه إلينا من قبل الشركة*

*داخل المملكة *
*زاجل أو رواحل*
*أو أي شركة أخرى من إختيار الزبون ( مع تحمل تكلفة الشحن )*

*خارج المملكة *
*على البريد الممتاز أو أي شركة يختارها الزبون ( مع تحمل تكلفة الشحن )*

وأهلاً وسهلاً بالجميع​



 __________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهور ​


----------

